# [MATURE] Furry fandom



## Wyvern (Oct 10, 2009)

Okay, so I joined the Pokephilia club because I love Lucario and various other Pokemon, but I'm not really that big on it.

So, I've decided to start a club for *all* furries, Pokemon or not. Here we can discuss anything regarding really sexy things covered in fur, hair, scales, whatever your heart (and something else ;3) desires ^w^

*Note: This is not just a sex club for furries, it's a place where all things furry can be discussed, it just includes sexual content*

I'ma make this as official as possible, so I'll draw up a memberlist and get a few things straightened (or in my case, gayed :P) out.

--- Of course, all forum rules apply. I'd like to emphasise this on people's likes, dislikes and sexuality towards...well, anything. Just because you prefer dragons over huskies and females to males doesn't mean everyone else has to.

--- The above aforementioned rules prohibit us from supplying links directly in topic. I will make separate memberlists for each of the 3 main messenger programs (AIM, Yahoo and MSN). If you want to exchange sources, you'll have to do it there or through PM. Feel free to post your username in the topic and I'll add it to the appropriate list ^w^

There will also be a list for FA accounts. If you don't know what FA is, you shouldn't worry about it.

--- Don't be shy. The purpose of this place is to support one another as furries and to make new friends.

I think that just about raps it up, now for the memberlists ^w^

*Full Memberlist*

Wyvern
Medical Meccanica
PokeRemixStudio
OrngSumb
ultraviolet
Full Metal Cookies
Worst Username Ever
Loco Mocho
Dewgong
Skroy Horitz
Sacred

*AIM Members*

_None_

*MSN Members*

Wyvern - _darkfire.dragon@hotmail.com_
Dewgong - _sai-chaaaaaaaaan@live.com_
Medical Meccanica - _i.love.uboa@gmail.com_

*Yahoo Members*

Wyvern - _lucario.luke_

*FA accounts*

Wyvern - lucki448
Full Metal Cookies - fonsui
Skroy Horitz - Zrioy
PokeRemixStudio - PokeRemixStudio, bittertooth

Thanks for reading, have fun! ^w^


----------



## Zhorken (Oct 11, 2009)

no get away from me  :(  you know I'd like to keep my fur dry today-today-ay

EDIT: also are you really trying to use this place to hook up for typesex?


----------



## Wyvern (Oct 12, 2009)

Zhorken said:


> no get away from me  :(  you know I'd like to keep my fur dry today-today-ay
> 
> EDIT: also are you really trying to use this place to hook up for typesex?


Not at all, just a place for furries to hang out ^_^


----------



## Zhorken (Oct 12, 2009)

then why are IM handles important enough to be listed along with members?  o.o


----------



## Wyvern (Oct 12, 2009)

So it's organised and easy to find. One of the purposes of this place is to make new friends.


----------



## Medical Meccanica (Oct 12, 2009)

I don't consider myself a furry (never really had a fursona/joined a furry forum) but rather, a furry supporter. I have the sexual "fetish" and I support (intelligent) furries.
That being said, would I be allowed to join?


----------



## Wyvern (Oct 13, 2009)

Medical Meccanica said:


> I don't consider myself a furry (never really had a fursona/joined a furry forum) but rather, a furry supporter. I have the sexual "fetish" and I support (intelligent) furries.
> That being said, would I be allowed to join?


You would indeed ^_^

I shall add your name to our uh...huge memberlist xD


----------



## ComptonVampire (Oct 13, 2009)

I'll join.  I'm a furry and I like dragons.


----------



## Wyvern (Oct 13, 2009)

PokeRemixStudio said:


> I'll join.  I'm a furry and I like dragons.


Righto, good to have you aboard ^_^


----------



## OrngSumb (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm jumpin on!


----------



## ultraviolet (Oct 13, 2009)

I used to have a fursona (a goat) but I kind of fell out of it. I like the art but I don't like furry porn more in particular. 

join, I guess.


----------



## Wyvern (Oct 13, 2009)

A goat eh? First I've heard of that. *broadens horizons*

*adds both of you*


----------



## OrngSumb (Oct 13, 2009)

I don't know how I got to it but I realized my fursona was a tiger after I tried out being just a regular cat


----------



## Coloursfall (Oct 13, 2009)

Nnnn. Well okay why not. :/ Add me.

My 'sona is a Ragdoll cat/Dragon hybrid soyeah. 

And I have a FA if anyone cares.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Oct 13, 2009)

I think I'll join... I hae a lot of anthro characters.


----------



## Loco Mocho (Oct 13, 2009)

Well... ive never really thought about what my furry intrests are but I like most mammalian and reptillian creatures. Lizards are a fav. :3
Can I join?


----------



## surskitty (Oct 13, 2009)

Why is TCOD apparently a place for furries to find each other?  :(


----------



## Zhorken (Oct 14, 2009)

so far, this place is better than I thought it would be in that it isn't a sex-giggling sinkhole like the other one

anthro art is cool and I like the porn but I wish the nonporn-to-porn ratio were higher.


----------



## Wyvern (Oct 14, 2009)

Zhorken said:


> so far, this place is better than I thought it would be in that it isn't a sex-giggling sinkhole like the other one
> 
> anthro art is cool and I like the porn but I wish the nonporn-to-porn ratio were higher.


Like what other one? The Pokephile club? O.o

Also, I shall add the names of those I haven't already. ^_^

@surskitty: Idk O_o

Btw, my fursona is an anthro dingo (fairly appropriate for an Aussie don't you think? xD)

EDIT: I think I'll also add a separate list for FA accounts. I won't link any of them, I think people can find furaffinity (dot net) by themselves ;)


----------



## Dewgong (Oct 14, 2009)

join. :|

...raccoon.


----------



## Wyvern (Oct 14, 2009)

Dewgong said:


> join. :|
> 
> ...raccoon.


That's cute x3 *broadens even more*


----------



## Dewgong (Oct 14, 2009)

eehh thank you


----------



## ultraviolet (Oct 15, 2009)

yeah dewgong that is cute

I used to have a picture of my 'sona but I think I deleted it. I'll get around to drawing another one.



> Why is TCOD apparently a place for furries to find each other?  :(


is this a problem? :/



> anthro art is cool and I like the porn but I wish the nonporn-to-porn ratio were higher.


agreed! most of the artists I like that do anthro art make both, though.


----------



## Wyvern (Oct 15, 2009)

Anthro stuff is the best imo ^_^

My fursona is actually an anthro dingo o.o

Kind of appropriate for an Aussie don't you think? xD


----------



## Dewgong (Oct 15, 2009)

oh my msn is sai-chaaaaaaaaan@live.com if you wanted to put me on the list or something


----------



## xkze (Oct 16, 2009)

furry art is pretty cool and I like good furry art as much as I like any other good art
I don't have any particular fetish for furry porn, though.


----------



## Medical Meccanica (Oct 18, 2009)

oh yeah, MSN.

i.love.uboa@gmail.com

oh, and Dewgong, that's adorable. :3 makes me want to try drawing one...


----------



## Wyvern (Oct 18, 2009)

Medical Meccanica said:


> oh yeah, MSN.
> 
> i.love.uboa@gmail.com
> 
> oh, and Dewgong, that's adorable. :3 makes me want to try drawing one...


Added ^_^

Yush, I agree :3Though I wish I could draw T_T


----------



## Skroy (Oct 18, 2009)

Why have I not signed up yet? xD

I'll join. You know what my FA account is, Wyv. ;D 
...You do, right?


----------



## Wyvern (Oct 19, 2009)

Skroy Horitz said:


> Why have I not signed up yet? xD
> 
> I'll join. You know what my FA account is, Wyv. ;D
> ...You do, right?


Hmm...could it possibly be Zrioy? xD


----------



## ComptonVampire (Oct 20, 2009)

I have 2 FA accounts... one for pokemon stuff (PokeRemixStudio), and one for non-pokemon stuff (bittertooth)


----------



## Wyvern (Oct 20, 2009)

Awesome mate ^_^ I'll add both of those names to the list :3

So, question to get the place going:

Who's your favourite artist and what's your favourite drawing of their's?

Mine is Zaush and my absolute favourite drawing is "Lapping the Competition" Page 8


----------



## Coloursfall (Oct 20, 2009)

I must say I am in love with ChimeraSynx.  C: Hallway Synx makes me happy. >w<

(and not in a dirty way, either, you pervs.)


----------



## Wyvern (Oct 20, 2009)

Full Metal Cookies said:


> I must say I am in love with ChimeraSynx.  C: Hallway Synx makes me happy. >w<
> 
> (and not in a dirty way, either, you pervs.)


Looks cool :3

Btw, please be extra careful when posting links as I don't want anyone getting in trouble. Just a friendly warning :3


----------



## Dewgong (Oct 22, 2009)

i don't think you'd get in trouble for linking


----------



## Wyvern (Oct 22, 2009)

It's happened before with the Pokephile club. I guess as long as it's not a link directly to porn, then it should be fine ^_^


----------



## Sacred (Oct 22, 2009)

Canz I join :)? I saw this club and knew, right then that it was for me ^^. I will hopefully be on some, but after school and such :).


----------



## Wyvern (Oct 22, 2009)

Sacred said:


> Canz I join :)? I saw this club and knew, right then that it was for me ^^. I will hopefully be on some, but after school and such :).


Sure thing mate ^_^ I'll add you to the list right now :3


----------



## You (Dec 19, 2012)

Hm. It seems this is relevant to my interests.

I recently paid a visit to the Pokephile Club. It appears to be dead. I am currently looking for a stick to poke it with, just to make sure.

Well, I like cats. Cats and foxes. Anthro cats and foxes. My Pokephilia list suggests more, but this is really it. I do however dabble a bit in canines.

Now, my favourite furry artist? Out of the two I've seen, it's probably Jay Naylor. I have no idea what my favourite piece by him is...

So, I guess I'm requesting a join? Can't give any usernames though.


----------



## ultraviolet (Dec 19, 2012)

if you're considering joining a club it might be an idea to not pick one that's so dead it hasn't been posted in for 3+ years

like, make a new one (or a social group) if you want, but i think most of the members of this club are inactive on this forum now, and there's hardly much point keeping a three-year-old club thread when you can't even update the memberlist because the OP is inactive.


----------

